# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  VJ or plaster?

## baileyboy

I'm going to build-in a verandah in a queenslander.  
Considering plastering vs using VJ. I looked up the price of VJ and almost had a heart attack. That stuff is so expensive.  
Is there any advantage of using VJ (real timber) vs plaster boards? Have been told by people that plaster boards are better acoustically, easier, cheaper. 
But if I have to use plaster board, I have to deal with this funny angle.    
Anyway, love to hear your thoughts.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Personally I would not use plasterboard as a replacement, it's basically two bits of paper with a chalk like filling between them. 
Easily damaged and a devil to repair such that the fix can not be seen due to way paint dries on paper being somewhat different from how it dries on plaster. 
Bog standard cement sheeting would be my choice. If you have any concerns about moisture damage then use Villaboard, nominally used in wet areas. 
Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

Yes, VJ is very expensive ... given it's just MDF with some lines in it. I think you can get cement sheet with the decorative lines if that's worth considering?

----------


## shauck

I think baileyboy means to enclose a verandah and make it into a room. The plasterboard will not be exposed to elements. Is that correct?

----------


## baileyboy

> I think baileyboy means to enclose a verandah and make it into a room. The plasterboard will not be exposed to elements. Is that correct?

  Yes, outside will be weatherboard (just like the rest of the house). I'm talking about internal. 
VJ is going to cost $5 per metre for 100mm boards while a whole sheet of plaster/cement board is only $30. That's some difference... I'm trying to keep it as original as possible but at 10 times the price seems nuts.

----------


## hilux_bondy

I would just sheet it with gyprock. If you are worried abt ppl putting holes in it you can get impact board.

----------


## David.Elliott

Or... get sheets of 6 or 9mm MRMDF and rout "V"s in it and use those...the look and the dollar...

----------


## Renopa

VJ is good for insulation, both thermal and acoustics....looks great too!   Cathedral ceilings in living areas of this house are VJ and the only time you can hear rain is if it's bucketing down, even then it's not loud enough to have to increase volume on the TV etc.  Light rain just can't be heard at all, don't know if this matters?   
Have had plaster ceilings in previous houses and they didn't stop much noise at all, always knew it was raining within the first few drops.  Personally, I prefer the appearance of VJ as long as it's true VJ and not MDF or other lookalike.   
Hope this helps?  ;-)

----------


## rafa

Hi there, 
Not sure if it suits but thought I'd share. I recently used Hardiegroove (7.5mm Fibre cement) to line up to 1100mm of 2 walls in the bathroom and topped it off with Dado rail.
At about $110.00 a sheet @2700mm x1200mm its still not super cheap but i like the look and being in a wet area I couldn't go with MDF product. Very tough though, like villa board that the rest of the room is lined with. No chance of putting a dent in it like plaster board.
Hope this helps.

----------


## METRIX

Have you looked at pine VJ, I don't think it too expensive, found it, $8.80 for 4.8M 140x12  http://www.bunnings.com.au/140-x-12m...ining_p0021124

----------


## baileyboy

> Have you looked at pine VJ, I don't think it too expensive, found it, $8.80 for 4.8M 140x12  140 x 12mm x 4.8m Pine Lining I/N 0021124 | Bunnings Warehouse

  
Thanks Metrix. That is very reasonably priced!!!

----------

